# Fibromyalgia



## Guest (Oct 21, 1999)

Did you have a traumatic experience 9 months ago? The reason I ask is that when I was diagnosed, my Doctor asked about any trauma I may have experienced prior to the onset of symptoms. My IBS is my most annoying symptom. What I've had to do is not eat anything in excess. I also gave up Beef because of all the hormomes and anti-biotics they contain. I drink only distilled water and try to eat as much home-made food as possible, but I teach and live a very active life so that is difficult. I work with a man who also has fibromyalgia and his symptoms seem to vary somewhat from mine. He experiences the IBS quite differently. More diarhea- he uses a product called enzymall when he eats and has found some relief with that. Good luck with the medical profession on this one!


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi PL, We discussed this at our last meeting. Alot of people said they had experienced a trauma that brought it on, but a few said they did not. Our leader had some statistics on this done from a study in one of the newsletters. Myself, I did not. I can only say mine might have been brought on by a long-term physically stressful job. I was in the nursing field for over 20yrs as an aide and an LPN. There would be times when you would have to push yourself beyond what you might normally, especially when people's lives are at stake. I had to ignore my body when I was thirsty, hungry, or had to go to the bathroom. My patients always came first. I think continually ignoring my bodies signals, might have been a factor. Of course it could have been due to a viral infection too. I had a flu shot one year, and had the aches and pains flu 5 times that year. Was it the flu shot or me just beginning fibro symptoms? Who knows? I hope somebody will figure it out soon though, so that a "cure" can be found. ------------------


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 1999)

Hi PL. I work in a high physically stressful job and feel my initial pain was work related but the major pain and overall symtoms did not occur until I was involved in a fairly bad car wreck in May. After that the symtoms have worsened and I get almost no relief. I keep hoping physical therapy is going to achieve positive results. It has taught me how to deal with the pain emotionally, at least most of the time, by relaxation and stretching.------------------deb


----------



## Sisyphus (Dec 3, 2002)

Since this was posted, I have been wondering....perhaps mine was brought on by long term stress? I was raised in a verbally and physically abusive alcoholic house, and these past four years have been very stressful as my husband has fought an age discrimintation lawsuit and then was diagnosed with cancer....and there is more, but I wondered, since the fibro symptoms started about two years ago, (I am 40) is it may be stress related.Just thinking....


----------

